# Keine friedlichen Absichten: Alien-Invasionen im Film



## TLaw555 (13. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Keine friedlichen Absichten: Alien-Invasionen im Film* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Keine friedlichen Absichten: Alien-Invasionen im Film*


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (13. April 2018)

Alle genannten Filme haben mir Spass gemacht - auch wenn hier wirklich ein weites Spektrum von Blockbuster über Comedy bis B-Movie abgedeckt wird!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. April 2018)

Ich finde Battlefield Earth auch wenn der als einer der schlechtesten Filme aller Zeiten gilt durchaus erwähnenswert.
Das Schlimmste daran ist nämlich das der nach der Romanvorlage Kampf um die Erde des *Scientology-Gründers L. Ron Hubbard* gemacht wurde, die an sich sehr gut ist und nichts aber auch rein gar nichts mit "Scientology Gedankengut" zu tun hat.
Die Story ist im Buch natürlich ungleich länger und ich finde es erstaunlich wie (teilweise zu) kompakt sie verfilmt wurde.

Allerdings ist hier die eigentliche Invasion schon "etwas" vorüber,  vor fast 1000 Jahren wurde in einen Kampf von nur neun Minuten die Erde erobert und einen großen Teil der übrig gebliebenen Menschheit versklavt haben.
Schlussendlich wird die Gier nach Rohstoffen (eine Art Ferengi Turbokapitalismus) gepaart mit grenzenlosen Überheblichkeit der eigenen Psyche und Technologie der Aliens zum Verhängnis. 
Der im Film extrem abgekürte Teil mit den Lernmaschinen ist mMn die größte Schwachstelle des Streifens.


Krieg der Welten fand ich dagegen furchtbarst, die Originalstory und Setting des Musicals hätte ich sehr gerne gesehen, die in die Neuzeit portierte *sorry* Schei$%§  mit den bereits geparkten Maschinen ist sowas von daneben und passt maximal nicht zum Vorwort.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. April 2018)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Alle genannten Filme haben mir Spass gemacht - auch wenn hier wirklich ein weites Spektrum von Blockbuster über Comedy bis B-Movie abgedeckt wird!


Ist doch hier (und anderswo) bei Spielen kein Stück anders.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. April 2018)

@Author

Übrigens geht der In*i*diana nich gern in Inis um zu Questen und heisst deswegen auch nur "Indiana"


----------



## Batze (14. April 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich finde Battlefield Earth auch wenn der als einer der schlechtesten Filme aller Zeiten gilt durchaus erwähnenswert.
> Das Schlimmste daran ist nämlich das der nach der Romanvorlage Kampf um die Erde des *Scientology-Gründers L. Ron Hubbard* gemacht wurde, die an sich sehr gut ist und nichts aber auch rein gar nichts mit "Scientology Gedankengut" zu tun hat.
> Die Story ist im Buch natürlich ungleich länger und ich finde es erstaunlich wie (teilweise zu) kompakt sie verfilmt wurde.
> 
> ...


Sehe ich auch so.
Und wenn man sich mal ein wenig in den Film rein denkt, genau so könnte es nämlich kommen. Eine Alien Rasse die hier her kommt und feindliche Absichten hat braucht bestimmt keine Tage/Wochen/Monate um uns Auszulöschen, das ginge Ruckzuck. 
Und ich denke auch sie würden das vor allem wegen irgendwelcher Ressourcen machen. Also da ist der Film Realistischer als alle anderen zusammen.
Also ich fand den Film gar nicht mal so schlecht, vor allem John Travolta mit seiner fiesen bösen Lache fand ich Genial.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. April 2018)

Es gibt übrigens noch ein paar Witzigkeiten zu Battlefied Earth.

Neben dem noch offensichtlichen Stilmittel der Färbung der Szenen wo die Atemluft dargestellt wird (orange=menschlich, blau=alien) wurde im Film nicht eine gerade Kameraeinstellung benutzt, es witzig wenn man es erst nach dem sehen erfährt, man ist versucht das direkt zu überprüfen!

Travolta und Forrest Witaker sind beide köstlich im Film !


Ansonsten gibt es auch noch den eher durchwachsenen Film Skyline, der aber verzahnt mit dem sehr guten Nachfolger Beyond Skyline enorm aufgewertet wird.
Besonders die Szenen "hinter den Alien Kulissen" werten den Inhalt massiv auf.
Das "Warum" ist hier besonders interessant, aber ich will nicht spoilern.


----------



## Batze (14. April 2018)

Zu Skyline.
Der erste war für mich sowas wie ein Überraschungs Hit. Mit dem Zweitem bin ich irgendwie nicht ganz klar gekommen, muss ich mir wohl nochmal anschauen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. April 2018)

Am besten beide hintereinander, das tut dann schon fast weh wie eng die an min 2 Stellen verzahnt sind.


----------



## SamuelDonar (14. April 2018)

MARS ATTACKS! 

Das ist so ein hirnloser trashiger Shize, daß es einer der geilsten Filme überhaupt ist. Auch die Besetzung ist mal so geil.


----------

